

Show HN: iGeek.at, Our Yahoo HackDay India App - prateekdayal
http://igeek.at

======
prateekdayal
This is the app we made for 2011 Yahoo hack day India. Its basically a
usesthis.com for everyone. The idea is to showoff apps that you use and
discover more apps.

You can basically build and browse profiles like these -
<http://igeek.at/deryldoucette>

We have a bunch of apps right now but we wanted to put it out on HN and see
what people think about this. If you want to see some app added, please let us
know. Also, we would appreciate any feedback. This is a side project right now
but if there is a lot of interest, we are certainly keep on working more on
this.

------
satyajit
about.me for the geeks. Cool. <http://igeek.at/satyajit>

------
koopajah
This is pretty nice! But is twitter sign-in a first step or will it always
stay like this? Could be nice to add a small post explaining why we love a
specific app! And on the same idea, could be nice to say the app we will NEVER
use again !

~~~
prateekdayal
We used Twitter sign in because we wanted to make it super easy to try out the
app. We just ask for read permissions.

Thanks for the suggestions. We'll keep this in mind when working on the next
revision of the app.

------
rb2k_
Isn't this basically iusethis.com ? (random profile:
<http://osx.iusethis.com/user/arne>)

------
TobbenTM
Is this sorta like Wakoopa? ( <http://social.wakoopa.com> )

~~~
prateekdayal
Yes. I think Wakoopa does something similar. I had never seen it before. iGeek
is more inspired by usesthis and about.me so we are focusing more on profiles
that you can use in your email signature/twitter profile etc.

